# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πώληση Ψυγείου για ανταλλακτικά

## kasikis

Καλημέρα παιδιά έχω ένα ψυγείο μάρκας BOSCH KGN49A72 , το οποίο μου παρουσίασε διαρροή φρέον στα τοιχώματά του και ο μάστορας που έφερα 2 φορές δεν μπόρεσε να αποκαταστήσει την βλάβη μου είπε ότι δεν αξίζει να φτιαχτεί . Λόγω αγοράς νέου το δίνω για ανταλλακτικά , είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση από ράφια , φρουτιέρες , πόρτες , συμπιεστής .CAM01513.jpgCAM01514.jpgCAM01515.jpgCAM01516.jpgCAM01517.jpgCAM01518.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Ζήτα και πόσα λεφτά θες για να είναι η παρουσίαση πιο συγκεκριμένη .

----------


## puntix

Μπορείς να μου πεις διαστάσεις για τα ράφια;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Μπορείς να μου πεις διαστάσεις για τα ράφια;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλά ένα χρόνο μετά θα το έχει πάει στην ανακύκλωση......

----------


## tipos

> Καλημέρα παιδιά έχω ένα ψυγείο μάρκας BOSCH KGN49A72 , το οποίο μου παρουσίασε διαρροή φρέον στα τοιχώματά του και ο μάστορας που έφερα 2 φορές δεν μπόρεσε να αποκαταστήσει την βλάβη μου είπε ότι δεν αξίζει να φτιαχτεί


Μηπως να παρεις και δευτερη γνωμη απο  αλλο μαστορα?

----------


## kasikis

> Μηπως να παρεις και δευτερη γνωμη απο  αλλο μαστορα?


Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ , καθυστερημένα μετά από 6 μήνες , όντως το κουφάρι του πήγε για ανακύκλωση. Σάκη είχα πάρει 2 ακόμη γνώμες από ψυκτικούς που μου είπαν το ίδιο πράγμα. Το μόνο που μου έχει μείνει τώρα είναι πλακέτα , λάστιχα από τις πόρτες, πυκνωτές μοτέρ, αντίσταση απόψυξης κοπλέ με τα πλαστικά , ανεμιστήρας κατάψυξης , διακόπτες πορτών και πάνελ ενδειξεων-ρυθμίσεων θερμοκρασίας στην πρόσοψη.Τα ράφια μου τα πήραν.

----------


## kasikis

> Ζήτα και πόσα λεφτά θες για να είναι η παρουσίαση πιο συγκεκριμένη .


Ξέχασα το βασικό 50 ευρώ να μου φύγουν γιατί από χώρο γιόκο-τσόκο.

----------


## kasikis

DSCN8664.jpgDSCN8665.jpgDSCN8668.jpgDSCN8669.jpg

----------


## kasikis

DSCN8671.jpgDSCN8675.jpgDSCN8679.jpgDSCN8668.jpgDSCN8672.jpgDSCN8676.jpg

----------


## kasikis

DSCN8678.jpgDSCN8682.jpgDSCN8686.jpgDSCN8667.jpgDSCN8681.jpgDSCN8676.jpg

Αυτές είναι οι φωτό από ότι έχει απομείνει , το μόνο που δεν έχω προσθέσει είναι τα λάστιχα από τις πόρτες.

----------


## gasnik

Καλησπέρα, αν και περασε καιρος απο το τελευταιο ποστ , μπας και υπαρχει ακομα η αντισταση αποψυξεως?

----------

